# TOTB2 Vids



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Keith R32 

RK R32 

:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

White R33 

:smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

some more from my mate trevs website



http://www.evo-gta.com/simonspin.htm




that was dird aka andys brother rob , he is fast aint he  in his evo 6


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

That White R33 Was Mike Smiths and it was also one of the brst launches of the day...


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Nice Vids Graham.. Ta 

moses: those vids have sent me blind.. why are they so badly compressed? the drag vids are 3/4's watching nothing as they line up, and 1/4 racing.. Did he film it with his phone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Some more vids tomorrow, i'm very tired after 8 hours on the road.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the vids


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Here are some better quality versions of those vids, old links no longer work.

Keith R32 

Mike Smith R33 

RK Tuning R32 

Videos are now at a higher bitrate and at 720x576 resolution.

Enjoy.

More later

:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Rocket Ronnie 

Jet Car 

:smokin:


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Any of my flip paint R33 ?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanx heaps for the flix. Great stuff!

Cya O!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Very nice vids, thanks!!!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

sorry phatty my mate trev done it


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Can somebody email the video clips? firewall prevents me from downloading them. [email protected] 

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Richard Bell said:


> *Any of my flip paint R33 ? *


I'll have a look.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

*Rocket Ronnie - smoking *

Rocket Ronnie - Run2 :smokin:

RonS


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Any of Keiths 9.9 or any more skyline 10sec runs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Rocket Ronnie [email protected]


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've got LOADS of skyline footage but practically NO webspace left.

I will make some WMV's or MPEG's if someone is able to host them for me ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

I can host them, i have about 30mb left. If you can encode them in WMV format at 384x288, 1000kbps video, 48kbps 16bit mono audio.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Graham, i'll see what i can sort mate.

I'll check that my software can write them out in that format. If not, what are you using to compress yours ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm using Windows Media Encoder 9.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Is that part of media player or does it have to be obtained separately ?

I'll give my videowave software a go first, but the quality of yours is excellent, so it'd be a good 2nd option.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Flip*

Rich, I got one or two of your runs on vid


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

You can download it for free from microsoft. I can send you a config file for it, if you want. It has the settings i am using.

WME 9


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Sumo R34


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Halfway thru downloading the videos now, superb job :smokin: 

More vids would be more than welcome.

And if anyone got any good runs (esp of skylines, but also cossies, sunnys 175mph fiesta, or the mad green audi quattro powered mk1) but hasnt got webspace, i think i know someone with loads who could host, PM me if want.


----------



## MikeR33 (Jul 17, 2001)

I've put the in car vid from my (very poor) sprint and the in car/external vids from my 11.34sec 1/4 mile.

Thanks to GrahamM for the external clip.

Not quite as impressive as a some other peoples performances but I was happy none the less 

www.turbocharged.demon.co.uk


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I cant view them!!! Im running XP and have windows media player, but all i hear is the car noise - no pictures!! ARGH!!!!

Can someone help me out?

Claire


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Perhaps you need a CODEC so that you can view the clips as well claire ?

Normally windows recognises that it doesn't have the required CODEC and goes off to find the required one (it does this on my Windows 2000 Pro so i'm assuming XP is the same ?).

Not sure where you can obtain the CODECS from - as mine usually just gets them.

Also, ensure you have the latest version of Media Player - i've had the same problem in the past and it's because i've been using an older version of the media player.

Good luck.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

You need to download the DivX coded I would think... look it up on google


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dan - Graham's video's are encoded using Windows Media Encoder - so i don't believe it uses DivX.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cord said:


> *Can somebody email the video clips? firewall prevents me from downloading them. [email protected]
> 
> Cheers. *


Come on, somebody toss me a frickin bone here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cord.

PM me your email address mate and i'll email you some.....


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers Daz, email address is in my post above.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

DOH !!!! Didn't spot that...

Some vid's are on there way....


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

ha ha ha no worries!!!!!!!!11 
Cheers for the vid's (waiting expectantly, hand hovering over the inbox!!) Should keep me amused for a bit.

Cord


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

It's on it's way, but it's going to take a while.

I'm sending you 5 clips - totalling around 25MB's


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

25MB ha ha ha that should slow the company down for a bit!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cord, dunno what's happened mate, but it got to the end of sending and then decided it wanted to send it again (so you might get 2 25mb files !!!!).

Poxy thing !


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cord,

I'm going to have to send them again tomorrow - as individual files.

It got to the end (the 2nd time) and then kindly told me that it blew the email size limit !

So, they'll arrive tomorrow or thursday mate (hope you don't mind waiting).

Sorry,


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers Daz, thats fine mate. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

I've tried to send you 2 vids, i don't know if it has worked though. My Webmail just screwed up with the 14MB of attachments.


----------



## kristian (Aug 16, 2001)

You need to download this 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/encoder/default.aspx 

if you are hearing sound with no pics. Unfortunately, I do not have administrator priviliges at work so I can't install it! 
Cheers

Kris


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Ahh god damn it 
got 200 mg to last me for the rest of the month and its onyl the 6th :|....

these vid's gonna be still up in 3 weeks time??


----------



## C h a z (Nov 3, 2002)

Don't seem to be able to download Keiths vid-help!

(I can download the others)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Try the links further down page 1.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

TOTB 2 Videos


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Small clip of my second launch 

http://www.car-sport.co.uk/daveb/totb/richardbell.wmv


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well, i cannot get Windows Media Encoder 9 to work on my PC at all.

I'm running windows 2000 PRO and everytime i start to use it, it just locks up and i have to kill it.

I've been doing my video grabbing in video wave 4...but the quality isn't the best unless i save it in broadcast quality - and create files anything from 50mb to 450mb !!! So, i've just downloaded some video conversion software - let's see what that does.

The best i've managed so far is to save it as a 9mb mpeg-2 file...and that's still not the best quality.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

50-450mb, that is not a problem with a fast connection.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Further to this, i've just found a GREAT piece of shareware software !!

I can now grab my video's as high quality MPEG-2's (for example the 9mb one i grabbed earlier), convert it into an AVI file (450mb !!!!) and then convert it into a WMV file ... only 3.5 mb ! And the quality remains pretty high.

It's called "FX Video Convertor" and is a shareware package. I've only done 1 video but i highly recommend it if your having trouble with video compression sizes.


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Great vids guys, thanks!!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

anyone have simon vs keith


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I've got it, but you'll need to "beg-for-it" baby


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

ok pls pls pls  i will take u out in my car and promise to do 0 to 60 under 3 secs and will give u a shot hows that mate


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Never mind that one
it dont count i had no boost,fffffffffin turbo pipe  


Does anyone have the 9.95 sec run i have not seen it yet 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol nice one keith but i do want to see it pls u both were my heros of the day 

well u gonna take me out in your car then skinny boy  on sunday pls do


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

moses said:


> *ok pls pls pls  i will take u out in my car and promise to do 0 to 60 under 3 secs and will give u a shot hows that mate  *


 Your two cylinders short of talking me into it


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

haha how about a big massive curry  guaranteed to give u the red ring hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Keith R32 Vid2 

Keith R32 Vid3 

I don't have the 9.9 run, but if you have then you had better post it or else.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I'm pretty certain I don't have the 9.9 run. I must get round to uploading what I do have.

Moses,
The curry sounds OK, but I'm not that type of guy


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*I don't have the 9.9 run*

Yes you do GrahamM,and a dashed good job you made of it too.

Keith Cowie - You are the Skyline God!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

I didn't look at the times for that run so i wasn't sure. 

I've created a DVD with 20 clips on it now, so if anyone else has a DVD Writer and wants a copy, just PM me. It is around 500MB though. I'm still trying to improve the MPEG2 quality but it looks quite good on the TV at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Keith Cowie R32 [email protected] 

Video now renamed.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

graham do u have simon vs keith mate 

cheers


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

GrahamM said:


> *Keith Cowie R32 [email protected]
> 
> Video now renamed. *


I know it's a bit of an unfair match, and the CRX driver probably didn't enjoy it, but that was bloody funny and impressive) to watch!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

What's worse my computer wont let me see it. 

Keith


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Keith,

What OS are you using and what is the error you are getting?

:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*fffffffffffffffiiiiiinnnnnnnnn computers*

Graham

every time about 1/2 way through the down load it comes up with the text below.


Windows Media Player cannot play the file because a network error occurred.

Keith


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Are you just clicking on the links or right clicking and save as? 

You might like to use something like download accelerator. It will restart a download where it left off.

I know a few people have had problems with downloading the videos but most people seem to download them ok.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

seen asthough were on the subject of downloads, does anyone kno whow to download for www.exvitermini.com its bloody annoyin, it just downloads the links?!?!!? any help??

Harry


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Keith 

I have e-mailed it to you 

Best regards Alan


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

I've got 33 videos of totb 2 on my computer. they cover everything from keiths 9 second run to sweeps and just about everyone else. I have also got a few of people on the handling circuit. This is only from one tape. On the second tape is the drag shootout including the final which i've yet to upload onto my computer.

anyone want?:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

Yes please, could you send me a couple to [email protected].

Cheers


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Yes please Wendle

[email protected]

Best regards Alan


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

no problem guys, any in particular or all of them.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Just the skyline ones please 

And the one of Guys GT2 if you have it 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Mr.M (Aug 18, 2003)

did some one ask for a picture of the flip paint skyline?

























better quality pic.









:smokin:


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

don't like that. Looks like a 3 year old got hold of too much glitter and PVA glue.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Veilside kits....so 90s 

A "bit" OTT for me


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Horrible colour to paint your car if you ask me. Although it certainly does stand out! Which is probably the exact effect the owner was looking for...


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Very cool videoclips i love simon's evo and rocket ronnie's R33 and the sumopower R34


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Me 'beating' Simon Norris...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

:smokin:


----------



## Mr.M (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah but you only beat him cos his car broke down!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

You don't say....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Pete - i have RonS's video footage from the day at the moment and there's loads of you on it. Have to say, good job that man. You spent loads of time on the handling circuit and seemed to be doing a good job


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

If anyone else wants a copy of all the totb2 skyline footage that i have and they are coming to the meeting on sunday then let me know please and i can burn it onto a disc.

cheers

dave


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Wendle, could you email me a few please mate ?

[email protected]

Many thanks !


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Dave,*

I'd love a copy if you could burn me one! 

Cheers mate.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dave,

Yeah BABY !!

Burn it big boy !! yeehaaaaa   

or to put it another way.......

May I have a copy of all your footage please Mister ???  

[email protected]

Cheers matey

J.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

I have a DVD version if anyone wants it(includes 20 video clips). 500MBytes though. You need a DVD Writer.


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

graham 

what DVD creating/burning software are you using? Is it any good? I am using MyDVD by sonic and to be honest it's crap.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I think I got most of your vids Graham.....didnt you post up a link??

Top footage matey

















J.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

I used TMPGEnc DVD Author, it is only a demo though, and quite basic. It did the job and looks quite good.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

personally I use some plastic and a chisel..............but then I do suffer slight pixelisation !!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Wendle,

What a bloody nice bloke you are.
Could I have a copy please.  
[email protected]


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

Mark

do you want them emailed or on a disc. Either option is fine by me. When are you back from the U.S?

cheers

dave


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

Scott, James and Alan you copies are all burnt and ready to go. All we've got to do now is get together. Are any of you coming to the pub meet on sunday? If so i'll bring them along with me.

Anyone else want a copy let me know before tomorrow.



Daz, i will email yours out today some time

cheers

dave


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dave,

Cheers buddy,

keep it til I see you at either Trax or Gay Don !!! pmsl   

J....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Dave 

The Pub meet was this afternoon  we just got in from it 

Guess I,ll wait untill Gaydon then. 

Thanx mate 

Best regards Alan


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

alan
see pub meet thread

doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh
doh


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Wendle,
A cd would be better me thinks. I'll see if I can get up to Trax or not. Cheers matey  :smokin:

I'll be back from the US on Sept 6th and then off to Sweden on the Monday. At least this time I get to come home for 4 days every fortnight.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just had a copy of some in car video from TOTB2. Not my best run, spot the wrong gear... Thanks to paul (Skylining) for the loan of his camera and mailing me the vid.here


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Too much for the mount...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Too much for the mount... *


Nice:smokin:


----------

